# Free Online Education in here



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Stanford is offering some free online courses.

Maximum PC | Study Computer Science Online at Stanford for Free

I signed up for all three courses:

Introduction to Artificial Intelligence
Introduction to Databases
Machine Learning

And this isn't the only method of educating oneself online that I've seen. There are a couple of sites, if you search, that have free video lectures or audio lectures of courses.

For example:

Psychology Online Courses with Video Lectures from Top colleges and Universities
List of Free Online Psychology Courses, Classes and Learning Materials

Care to add to the list?


----------



## twentyseven (Dec 7, 2010)

Pretty much every level of mathematics and several other subjects free at Khan Academy


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

MIT Open Courseware here. Mostly just notes, video lectures, and exams......but educational goodness nontheless. Thanks for starting this up.

Free Online Course Materials | MIT OpenCourseWare


----------



## Chunes (Sep 19, 2010)

Sheppard said:


> And this isn't the only method of educating oneself online that I've seen.


No, really?

..it's called 'reading.'


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Chunes said:


> No, really?
> 
> ..it's called 'reading.'




There is a big difference between reading up on random facts while browsing Wikipedia, or hunting down a specific bit of info that's missing in a puzzle, and a structured well outlined, well thought through course that is meant to teach. Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Chunes (Sep 19, 2010)

No, I wouldn't. What is the purpose of 'structure' other than wasting time?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Efficiency


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Free mini courses with the Open University.

http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/?__utma=1.506346151.1325875579.1325875579.1325875579.1&__utmb=1.1.10.1325875579&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1325875579.1.1.utmgclid=CNzS2ryHvK0CFYEhtAodQC-SAQ|utmccn=%28not%20set%29|utmcmd=%28not%20set%29|utmctr=open%20university%20free%20courses&__utmv=-&__utmk=195968556


----------

